# Old goat.



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

Put this together for a friend. Thought I'd show here also.


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

that came out great bob


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

Thanks Lee... your next. You like roadsters? I'll keep quiet because I dont think I can pull it off. It is apart and ready. It will need a home in your back lot though! I dont see it being rebuildable. 
I have a vision, but not quite what I have in mind. I just want to pay back everyone that has helped me get into this. They arent that good, so all help is welcome! I just want to try to give back. Thats what its all about to me.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks great Bob!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
The rust and dulled chrome are very well done!

Chris.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice work.


----------



## ModelJunkYard (May 23, 2010)

Hey!
Great Junk Car!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks like my real 1972 Cutlass sitting in the back yard! Awesome!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Just needs a little Bondo and some touch-up paint. Or a stick of dynamite.

Really cool weathering effect.:thumbsup:


----------



## Window (Sep 18, 2009)

beeblebrox said:


> Just needs a little Bondo and some touch-up paint. Or a stick of dynamite.


ha ha ha ha!

Great job! how did you do the rust effect?


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

Thanks. I used the Rust-All kit from Micro Marks. Working now on improving my landscaping.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

How quickly they rust!

Great dio!


----------

